# Sulcata pictures



## Yvonne G (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is a current picture of Dudley. Two years ago I took him to the Ag department of the local high school and weighed him on the pig scale. He weighed in at 98lbs. I haven't found anyone to help me lift him into the truck since then, but I'm sure he must've broke 100!








I took him in as a rescue when he weighed 35lbs about 10 years ago. He was badly pyramided. Since that time, I have not fed him at all. He only grazes in his three pastures. I rotate him every two weeks into the next pasture, while I water the previous one. The gal who had him before me used him as stud for her two females. I got them also, but adopted them out. Decided to keep Dudley because he was a good "learning" tool for when we take the show on the road.

Yvonne


----------



## ukphd (Apr 13, 2008)

wow - he's a beauty!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 13, 2008)

Duddly has some big ham hock front legs.


----------



## Josh (Apr 13, 2008)

dudley looks so happy!


----------



## Yertle (Apr 13, 2008)

Dudley is amazing! What a cute guy~


----------



## George the box turtle (Apr 13, 2008)

It actually looks like he's smiling :0)
Too cute!

JD


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 13, 2008)

He is a Handsom Sully, Yvonne, with a beautiful face. thanks for sharing his pic


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Apr 14, 2008)

I think dudly would beat me in an arm wrestling show down


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I can't even imagine my guys that big! He's a sweetie!


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 15, 2008)

cute pic!!! He's a handsome guy! if your saying you've weighed him and think he's now 100+, maybe my guessing of turdboy is WAY off! from the pic, TB looks bigger.... I need to take him to a scale LOL


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 15, 2008)

SULCATACRAZY said:


> cute pic!!! He's a handsome guy! if your saying you've weighed him and think he's now 100+, maybe my guessing of turdboy is WAY off! from the pic, TB looks bigger.... I need to take him to a scale LOL



One thing I've noticed on the larger sulcatas is they don't LOOK like they weigh. I took in a male that was the same size as Dudley, but when we weighed him he was only 72lbs. So I think when they get bigger, they put on weight, but not so much size. 

Yvonne


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm going to have to figure out some contraption to get him to the vet for a weigh in!!! last time was a strugle to get him on my scale LOL There is NO WAY i can do that now, i'd break my back hehehe... I'm going to have to go to home depot and figure out someway to make a "wagon" i can get him into & wheel him into the vets office LOL

Any ideas???


----------



## Coldliz (Apr 16, 2008)

You could use an engine hoist. The things they use to lift an an engine out of a car. Then you lower him into a wheelbarrow or a wagon.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 16, 2008)

SULCATACRAZY said:


> I'm going to have to figure out some contraption to get him to the vet for a weigh in!!! last time was a strugle to get him on my scale LOL There is NO WAY i can do that now, i'd break my back hehehe... I'm going to have to go to home depot and figure out someway to make a "wagon" i can get him into & wheel him into the vets office LOL
> 
> Any ideas???



I use a contractor-sized wheel barrow. But my problem is I have to wait for someone to come over to my house and help me pick him up! I bought a new wheel barrow, and painted Dudley's name on both sides! Now he travels in style (when I can borrow a strong back!).

Yvonne


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Apr 17, 2008)

What a cutie 

______________________________________-

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Crazy1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Anna, one of the people from the Chino club has a huge Sully, They got the garden wagon from Costco (they might even have them at Home Depot) they made a ramp and bribe him with banana to get him to climb into the wagon then they have a hoist and winch to pull it up into the back of a pickup, when nobody is their to help lift him. They said he weighed 126 lbs. at last weigh in.


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 28, 2008)

Hmmmm.... time for a trip to home depot/lowes!!!


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 28, 2008)

He is a real cutie!!!! I can't wait until mine get that big.


----------



## janiedough (Apr 28, 2008)

they make these flat dolley type things to move furniture on - like pianos, etc.

They are basically a flat frame with wheels. Maybe if you get one or two and put plywood over them and frame it, then you could lure him into it since it will only be a few inches off the ground (maybe with the help of a ramp) and it should roll easy.

My piano is on one right now and very easy to roll when I vacuum.

Something similar to this: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=202936-1281-CBD1836&lpage=none


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 29, 2008)

OHHH thanks for the link


----------

